# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  کمک فوری: غیبت موجه (گواهی پزشکی ) در امتحان ادبیات نهایی پیش و نتیجه تاثیرش در کنکور

## ali21

*سلام . دوستان
بنده امتحان نهایی ادبیات پیش دانشگاهی امروز  رو به صورت موجه (با گواهی پزشکی و مهر اموزش و پرورش و ....) غیبت کردم و مدارکشو به حوزه امتحانات  دادم تا برام غیبت موجه رد کنن و شهریور ماه شرکت کنم.

حالا تاثیر اون 5 درصد داخل کنکور 95 و 96 اگه ادبیات پیش رو شهریور قبول بشم چطوریه؟

اگه کسی سایتی چیزی برای فهمیدن اینکه امتحان نهایی رو غیبت موجه یا غیر موجه برام رد کردن داره کامنت کنه.*

----------


## Mr Sky

*واسه کنکور 95 تاثیرش نمیدن "اینو خودم از سنجش پرسیدم و واضح جوابمو دادن.
.
.
.واسه 96 هر نمره ای که شهریور بیاری همونو واست میزارن.2 بیاری یا 20 همونه.مگه اینکه شهریورم گواهی ببری.*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

اشتباه کردی چون میتونستی ترمیم کنی... بدون این که پول ویزت دکتر بردی... ظرط میبندم مریضم نبودی.. اینو خودم بهت میگم چون خودم پارسال 2 از درستامو با همین کار انداختم شهریور... تابستون امتحان دادن واقعا سخته... !

در ضمن این که 5% مثبت بود...
باید به عقلت شک کرد عزیزم چرا این کارو کردی ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ali21

> اشتباه کردی چون میتونستی ترمیم کنی... بدون این که پول ویزت دکتر بردی... ظرط میبندم مریضم نبودی.. اینو خودم بهت میگم چون خودم پارسال 2 از درستامو با همین کار انداختم شهریور... تابستون امتحان دادن واقعا سخته... !
> 
> در ضمن این که 5% مثبت بود...
> باید به عقلت شک کرد عزیزم چرا این کارو کردی ؟


*دوست عزیز شما نیازی نیست برا عقل کسی شک کنی.
پول ویزیت ندادم (بیمه آتیه سازان) 2-مریض نبودم و ادبیاتو خوب نخونده بودم ولی انصافا سرم از درد داشت میترکید .به دکتره هم همینو گفتم " سردرد شدید . احساس بدن درد." البته چون میدونستم که وقتی بگی سردرد دارم فشار بدن رو دکتر اندازه میگیره قبل رفتن به مطب دکتر حدود 700 متر دویدم و باعث شد فشار رو بالا نشون بده دکتر هم گفت با ماشین اومدی یا پیاده : من در کمال صداقت گفتم باماشین !!
3-در حال حاضر ترمیم برای دروس سومه و پیش ترمیم نداره واگه هم داشته باشه مثل سوم باید پول بدی.(ترمیم کل دروس سوم 150 هزار تومنه) و تازی کلی باید براش بری اداره و...*

----------


## barghak

سلام دوست عزیز بنده فارغ هستم و تجدید زبان داشتم و در همین اردیبهشت 95 دادم و نمره اوردم به اطلاعت برسونم هنوز کد سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی برام نزدن پرسیدم گفتن هر موقع نمره اوردی می تونی کد سوابقت را دریافت کنی
خدا را شکر 20 میارم و این هفته نتیجه اعلام میشه
بعد شما یک درس ندادی کد سوابق تحصیلی پیش بهتون نمی دن

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *دوست عزیز شما نیازی نیست برا عقل کسی شک کنی.
> پول ویزیت ندادم (بیمه آتیه سازان) 2-مریض نبودم و ادبیاتو خوب نخونده بودم ولی انصافا سرم از درد داشت میترکید .به دکتره هم همینو گفتم " سردرد شدید . احساس بدن درد." البته چون میدونستم که وقتی بگی سردرد دارم فشار بدن رو دکتر اندازه میگیره قبل رفتن به مطب دکتر حدود 700 متر دویدم و باعث شد فشار رو بالا نشون بده دکتر هم گفت با ماشین اومدی یا پیاده : من در کمال صداقت گفتم باماشین !!
> 3-در حال حاضر ترمیم برای دروس سومه و پیش ترمیم نداره واگه هم داشته باشه مثل سوم باید پول بدی.(ترمیم کل دروس سوم 150 هزار تومنه) و تازی کلی باید براش بری اداره و...*



بازم میگم اصلا ارزش نداره...
چون منم این کارو کردم...و اصلا ارزش نداشت !

----------

